# Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???



## SteffenG (1. März 2007)

Hallo ich habe jetzt schon oft mitbekommen das manche Karpfen angler hier in deutschland als mit 3 und 4 angeln auf ihrem rod pod angeln wie geht das wenn ich mir überlege wennn ich bei uns im verein mit 3 angeln angeln würde !!
Die würden mich hochkant aus dem verein schmeissen würde mich freune wenn mich da mal jemand aufklären könnte !!

Mfg steffen


----------



## Franz_16 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Hi Steffen.
Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Es gibt Bundesländer in denen darf man mit mehr als 2 Ruten fischen


----------



## Steffen90 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hi Steffen.
> Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Es gibt Bundesländer in denen darf man mit mehr als 2 Ruten fischen


genau!
es gibt aber auch welche da darf man mit 8 (!!!!!!!!) ruten fischen!


----------



## Mikesch (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Ist doch ganz einfach  .
In der Bundesrepublik Deutschland gibt es 16 Bundesländer und folglich auch 16 verschiedene Fischereigesetze, da Fischereirecht ländersache ist.
In jedem Bundesland wird also festgelegt mit wievielen Angelruten man angeln darf. Theoretisch könnten also 16 verschiedene Zahlen festgelegt werden.


----------



## fkpfkp (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Und dazu kommen dann noch tausende Vereine / Fischer die die Regelungen des Fischereigesetzes noch verschärfen, aber nicht aufweichen, können.


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Eben. Und nochmal kann es innerhalb des Bundeslandes Unterschiede vom einen Fischereiberechtigten zum anderen geben: Der eine erlaubt in seiner Gewässerordnung das Angeln mit 2 Angeln, an den Gewässern des Landesanglerverbandes M-V beispielsweise sind 3 Angeln erlaubt, es gibt auch Gewässer, an denen mit 4 Angeln geangelt werden darf.

Ich persönlich reize das aber nicht aus, teilweise macht es trotz Erlaubnis schon für 3 Ruten z.B. aufgrund beengter Platzverhältnisse für mich keinen Sinn, ergo werden da nur 2 Ruten auf die Ablage gelegt.

EDIT: Andreas alias KFP hat´s schon erwähnt...  :EDITENDE


----------



## ae71 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

hallo jungs, perfekte erklärung! 1+ mit *

leider ist es in deutschland so, als bewohner von bw, war ich mal in ostfriesland, da habe ich blöd gekuckt als ein angler mit 8 knicklichtern den see zu machte!
da dachte ich , da will ich für immer bleiben, bis ich meine karpfenruten alle auf die spots verteilt hätte, wäre die nacht schon rum! es wird garantiert nicht langweilig.
grüsse
toni


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> genau!
> es gibt aber auch welche da darf man mit 8 (!!!!!!!!) ruten fischen!



8 ? Hier in SH dürft ich auch mit 30 Ruten angeln wenn ichs wollen würde , gibt nämlich überhaupt keine Begrenzung :q  ...

Mehr als 3 Ruten machen aber eh in den meisten Fällen keinen Sinn , wenn man damit nix fängt dann bringen mehr Angeln auch nichts .


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Offtopic: Als ich den Thread in der Liste auf der Startseite gesehen habe, konnte man übrigens nur "Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3..." lesen... 

... ich hab auf das Thema geklickt, weil ich dachte, dass es hier eine lustige Diskussion darüber gibt, mit wieviel Jahren manche "Carphunter" rein rechnerisch schon mit dem spezialisierten Angeln begonnen haben müssen, wenn sie gerade mal 16 und ´n Keks alt sind, aber schon 15 Jahre "Angelerfahrung" haben... :q :q :q


----------



## SteffenG (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

das ist so unterschiedlich also ich weiss bei uns in der pfalz darf man max. 2 stk benutzen 

wie ist das in baden würtenberg weiss da jemand bescheid 

ich würd halt schon gern mal mit 3bzw4 angeln ich finde es besser wenn man auf karpfen geht mit mehreren ruten zu angeln weil man schmeisst die ruten einmal raus und dann liegen die ja da ne ganze zeit nicht wie beim hecht angeln etc ....


----------



## Steffen90 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> 8 ? Hier in SH dürft ich auch mit 30 Ruten angeln wenn ichs wollen würde , gibt nämlich überhaupt keine Begrenzung :q ...
> 
> Mehr als 3 Ruten machen aber eh in den meisten Fällen keinen Sinn , wenn man damit nix fängt dann bringen mehr Angeln auch nichts .


keine begrenzung??!!
oha..... wenn ich mit zwei ruten fischen dürfte, wär ich schon froh!


----------



## Laksos (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

An unserem Vereinssee sind 2 Ruten pro Angler erlaubt. Wenn ich mit Sohnemann Angeln geh, haben wir manchmal nur 3 Ruten für uns beide insgesamt draußen. Ist streßfreier, und an einigen Angelplätzen sonst eh zu eng, da wir gerne nebeneinander sitzen. Wenn dann mal jemand vorbeikommt, guckt er trotzdem erstmal komisch, wenn da 3 Ruten nebeneinander auf der Ablage liegen, auch wenn wir zu zweit davor sitzen...:g


----------



## Matze Lauer (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Naja, also 
Nicht das hier nachher wirklich einer mit 30 Ruten nach S-H kommt:q:q:q:q

In Gewässern die dem Vdsf-sh gehören wie dem Nord-Ostseekanal  gibt es schon Rutenbeschränkungen ( Für den NOK z.B 3)  und auch die meisten Vereine haben eine Begränzung ( unser z.B 4)

Uns geht es hier zwar Rutentechnisch gut aber Beschränkungen gibt es schon

MfG...​


----------



## fantazia (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> 8 ? Hier in SH dürft ich auch mit 30 Ruten angeln wenn ichs wollen würde , gibt nämlich überhaupt keine Begrenzung :q  ...
> 
> Mehr als 3 Ruten machen aber eh in den meisten Fällen keinen Sinn , wenn man damit nix fängt dann bringen mehr Angeln auch nichts .


wohne auch in sh.das von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich.


----------



## AndreL (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Naja, also
> Nicht das hier nachher wirklich einer mit 30 Ruten nach S-H kommt:q:q:q:q​



Und denn laß ihn doch kommen.



Matze Lauer schrieb:


> In Gewässern die dem Vdsf-sh gehören wie dem Nord-Ostseekanal  gibt es schon Rutenbeschränkungen ( Für den NOK z.B 3)  und auch die meisten Vereine haben eine Begränzung ( unser z.B 4)



Also erstmal gehört der NOK nicht dem VDSF, dieser ist nur Pächter was einen ganz erheblichen Unterschied darstellt, darum ging es aber in den Aussagen nicht. Nahezu jeder Verein hat seine Beschränkungen die aber sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen. Auch auf bzw. an Pacht oder Eigentumsgewässern des VDSF sind diese Regelungen alles andere als einheitlich.




Matze Lauer schrieb:


> Uns geht es hier zwar Rutentechnisch gut aber Beschränkungen gibt es schon



So ist das nicht Richtig, es gibt wie erwähnt bei nahezu jedem Verein/Fischer/Verband eine Reglung, ABER....
Das Fischereigesetz sowie auch die Verordnung zur durchführung des Fischereigesetztes sehen KEINE Rutenbeschränkungen in S.H. vor. So und nicht anders ist es nunmal. Wenn also jemand an freien Gewässern wie der Ostsee mit 30 Ruten fischen möchte kann er das unter vorbehalt tun, denn er muß 2 Dinge beachten, im Fischereigesetz bzw der Durchführungsverordnung steht.
1. Das der Fischfang mit der Handangel nur für den Privatgebrauch erfolgen darf.
2. Das du jederzeit die Kontrolle über deine Angeln haben mußt.
Klartext, es wird vermutlich etwas schwierig einem Aufseher oder der Polizei glaubhaft klarzumachen das du das bei 30 Ruten einhältst, wobei fast davon auszugehen ist das kaum jemand davon weiß.​


----------



## BuzzMoody (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



ae71 schrieb:


> als bewohner von bw, war ich mal in ostfriesland, da habe ich blöd gekuckt als ein angler mit 8 knicklichtern den see zu machte!


 
Also ich komm aus Ostfriesland, bei uns sind jedoch lediglich drei Ruten zu fischen. Wenn man dann von anderen Bundesländern hört in denen vier Ruten erlaubt sind, hätte man dann eigentlich auch gerne 4 Ruten im Wasser. Da einige von Euch nur zwei Ruten fischen dürfen, sollte man jedoch mit drei Ruten absolut zufrieden sein.


----------



## wallek (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



SteffenG schrieb:


> das ist so unterschiedlich also ich weiss bei uns in der pfalz darf man max. 2 stk benutzen
> 
> wie ist das in baden würtenberg weiss da jemand bescheid
> 
> ich würd halt schon gern mal mit 3bzw4 angeln ich finde es besser wenn man auf karpfen geht mit mehreren ruten zu angeln weil man schmeisst die ruten einmal raus und dann liegen die ja da ne ganze zeit nicht wie beim hecht angeln etc ....


 

schau mal hier! unter § 3 :http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...erei/rechtsvorschr-bw/FISCH_20030212_0006.pdf


laut dieser Aussage zwei Ruten mit je 3 Haken!


----------



## ae71 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

hallo, also das mit  8ruten war am timmler meer. in der nähe von aurich!
ich wohne in bw und da darf ich mit 2 ruten fischen, was echt ab und an ärgerlich ist! wenn ich am rhein fische auf deutscher seite mit 2 ruten und gegenüber also franz seite da darf man miot 4 ruten fischen!
grüsse
toni


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



fantazia schrieb:


> wohne auch in sh.das von gewässer zu gewässer unterschiedlich.



Jepp aber wie AndreL schon sagt , im Fischereigesetzt gibt es dazu keine Regelung , in der Ostsee etc ... darf man soviele Ruten benutzen wie man wíll , und auch im Süßwasser gibts Gewässer wo die Rutenzahl nicht vorgeschrieben ist .

In vielen Gewässern ists natürlich auch auf 3 oder seltener 2 Ruten beschränkt .


----------



## SteffenG (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

mir geht das nicht um das ich nicht mit 8 ruten angeln will aber ich denke 4 ist noch ne zahl die man beweltigen kann wenn ich schon nen rod pod mit auflagen habe würde ich da halt auch meine 4 ruten reinlegen darf aber nur mit 2 stk. angeln ist halt alles ein bischen blöd ich fands halt ehrlich gesagt schade mit nur 2 Angeln auf Karpfen zu gehen naja was solls vieleicht ändern sich ja die gesetzte und wird ein gesetzt für 4 ruten deutschland weit eingeführt °!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Bei 4 Ruten steigt aber auch die Chance das dir mal 2 Fische gleichzeitig einsteigen und was machste dann ?

grade beim Karpfenangeln würd ich mir das doch sehr gründlich überlegen ...


----------



## fkpfkp (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Moin,

"und wird ein gesetzt für 4 ruten deutschland weit eingeführt "

Das werden wir nicht mehr erleben.

Davon abgesehen: 4 Ruten bedeutet mehr Schnüre im Wasser, mehr Lärm beim ausbringen, 4 Futterstellen oder 4 dicht gepackte Ruten auf einer Stelle.... alles nicht wirklich vorteilhaft. Und wenn das dann noch an kleineren Gewässern passiert, kommen sich alle noch mehr ins Gehege als bisher schon.

In Brandenburg sind 2 Ruten erlaubt und daran halte ich mich. In Meckpomm kommen, wenn erlaubt, auch mal 3 zum Einsatz... aber echte Mehrfänge habe ich damit noch nicht gehabt. Wenns beißt sind 2 Ruten manchmal schon zu viel und wenn nichts beißt, bringt die 3. oder 4. Rute auch nicht viel mehr....


----------



## bennie (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Ich darf 2 an den paar Hektar Teichen und 3 am Baggersee.... gute Regelung meines Vereins


----------



## meckpomm (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Moin

Also in der Binnenfischereiordnung M-V sind auh keine Zahlen genannt. Nur in der Gewässerverordnung stehen 3 drin, die gilt aber nur für LAV-Gewässer. Jeder Fischer kann es anders machen. Am Teich meiner Oma kann ich auch 30 Angeln versenken...
Letztendlich machen schon allein drei Ruten nur Sinn wenn man die Fische sucht. Zum Futterkorb fischen mit Bißanzeigern fahre ich grundsätzlich auch nur mit 2 Ruten los zum Posenfischen auf Karpfen oft nur mit einer. 
Jemand der Angeln kann, fängt auch mit einer Rute mehr Fische als jemand mit 30 oder mehr ruten, weil 30 Ruten erstmal gehändelt werden müssen...
Ich kenne auch einige Gewässer in Niedersachsen, dort dürfen Gastangler nur mit einer Rute fischen, vereinangler mit dreien.

MfG Rene


----------



## AndreL (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Jemand der Angeln kann, fängt auch mit einer Rute mehr Fische als jemand mit 30 oder mehr ruten, weil 30 Ruten erstmal gehändelt werden müssen...



Hallo Rene,
entschuldige bitte, aber das ist so pauschal wirklich nicht haltbar. Sicher gibt es irgendwann mit steigender Rutenzahl händlingprobleme, aber es gibt wirklich nicht sonderlich viele Angelarten wo der alte Spruch viele Haken fangen viele fische nicht zutrifft.
Ich möchte wirklich nicht klug*******n, aber beispielsweise beim Aalangeln behaupte ich mal ganz mutig das jemand der 10 Ruten am Ufer verteilt zwar sehr beschäftigt sein wird, aber er wird auch mit 99iger Sicherheit deutlich mehr fangen als jemand mir einer Rute. So sieht es bei nahezu allen Angelarten aus, es sei denn du kommst mit der Bedienung der Ruten nicht hinterher, nur mal ehrlich, wann bist du mit einer Rute ausgelastet?
Ich behaupte mal das ich angeln kann , das belegen auch glaube ich meine Erfolge. Aber ich nutze auch IMMER das an Ruten was ich darf UND bedienen kann. Beispiel Ostsee Kleinboot, wenn du mit 3-4 Ruten angelst wirst du auch dort nahezu IMMER mehr fangen als jemand mit einer Rute.
Voraussetzung für das alles ist das du immer nur soviel benutzt wie du bedienen kannst und das ist fast immer mehr als eine#h


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Lieber eine Rute an der richtigen Stelle als vier an der falschen! 
Mehr Ruten bedeuten nicht automatisch bessere Fänge.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Lieber eine Rute an der richtigen Stelle als vier an der falschen!
> Mehr Ruten bedeuten nicht automatisch bessere Fänge.



Aber noch besser sind 4 Ruten an den richtigen Stellen :q


----------



## Matze Lauer (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Oha da hab ich ja was zu ändern |peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich

Naja sinngemäß ist es ja nicht komplett falsch:q​


----------



## AndreL (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Lieber eine Rute an der richtigen Stelle als vier an der falschen!
> Mehr Ruten bedeuten nicht automatisch bessere Fänge.


Tja, 
nur wie denkst du denn das die Chancen stehen bei 4 Ruten die richtige Stelle zu treffen.......
Mal schnell überschlagen würde ich sagen etwa 4 mal höher als mit einer.........


----------



## Pilkman (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Also an einem neuen und mir unbekannten Gewässer würde ich teilweise auch gern mehr als die 3 Ruten einsetzen, wenn - ja wenn - ich denn alleine angeln würde. Teilweise sind mehrere Spots interessant und man muss sich entscheiden, was man konkret beangeln will mit dem, was einem zur Verfügung steht. Dann sollte man aber auch so konsequent sein und Einzelbanksticks verwenden, denn vier Ruten auf EINER Ablage finde ich ganz schön unpraktisch.

Andere und legale Möglichkeit: Mit Freunden zusammen angeln und untereinander austauschen, so gewinnt man auch schneller Erkenntnisse über ein Gewässer.


----------



## punkarpfen (1. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



AndreL schrieb:


> Tja,
> nur wie denkst du denn das die Chancen stehen bei 4 Ruten die richtige Stelle zu treffen.......
> Mal schnell überschlagen würde ich sagen etwa 4 mal höher als mit einer.........


Leider ist es nur oft so, dass die Stellen, die man wirklich mit 4 Ruten befischen kann, oft unter einem hohen Angeldruck stehen. Kleine, abgelegene Angelplätze sind da oft die bessere Wahl, auch wenn man die maximale Rutenanzahl nicht ausschöpfen kann.


----------



## meckpomm (2. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Moin Andre

Nagut vielleicht ist es wirklich etwas pauschal, aber wir sind hier ja auch im Karpfenforum. Aber auch wenn ich meine Aalrute direkt am heißen Platz präsentiere, habe ich mehr Läufe als alle nur geradeaus geworfen... Es gibt immer Plätze an denen man mehr fängt, auch beim Aalangeln.
Auch Brandungsangeln: Ich kenne nur wenige die mit 3 Ruten fischen, obwohl erlaub, ganz viele fischen nur mit 2 Ruten. Und haben da richtig gut zu tun und sind an guten Abenden mächtig durchgeschwitzt.
Beim Posenfischen auf Karpfen bin ich mit einer Rute schon gut ausgelastet.

Mit Angeln können meine ich nicht unbedingt die Fänge, die kann man auch über lange Aussitzzeiten und einen guten Bestand erreichen, sondern eher kluges Fischen und nicht nur die Ruten irgendwo auswerfen.

Wie Markus schon sagt, bei großen und neuen Gewässern schließt man sich am besten zusammen und diskutiert die Fänge mit wenigen Ruten.

MfG Rene


----------



## bartelbernd (2. März 2007)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



SteffenG schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe jetzt schon oft mitbekommen das manche Karpfen angler hier in deutschland als mit 3 und 4 angeln auf ihrem rod pod angeln wie geht das wenn ich mir überlege wennn ich bei uns im verein mit 3 angeln angeln würde !!
> Die würden mich hochkant aus dem verein schmeissen würde mich freune wenn mich da mal jemand aufklären könnte !!
> 
> Mfg steffen


Du hast halt, wie ich auch , das Pech in BW zu wohnen. Es gibt zwar Unterschiede, aber generell darfst du nur mit zwei Ruten fischen. Ausnahme sind Gewässer in den Händen von Angelvereinen und Privatiers. Z.B. am Dachswaldsee in Lahr (Privatgewässer - je nach Preis, den du zahlst, steigt die Anzahl deiner Ruten) Beschreibung des Sees findest du auf  http://www.bernd-bartel.de


----------



## N_S Dakota (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Schwierig ist das eigentlich nicht wirklich !!!

Jeder weiß doch das so mancher CARP-Pro-Tackle-Spezi-Fisching-Hunter-Ober-Guru-Held

Futterplätze anlägt mit Mengen bei denen man sic nur wundern kann das die Gewässer nicht umkippen. Damit mit jetzt auch der gesamt futterplatzhorizont mit 
Köder versehen werden kann, muß man oder heute zu Tage sogar Frau halt 
entsprechende Rutezahlen aufbieten damit das teure Futter auch den Gewünschten 
Mega-Monster-Karpfen für den so geliebten DIA-Abend  vor die schon blank polierte 
Digi-weitwinckel-tele-super-hast du noch nicht gesehen-Objektiv Camera bringt.

Ne, wirklich Respekt für die Leute, die anständig fischen. 
aber so mansch anderen möchte man einfach nur mal den Puls fühlen !


----------



## frummel (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

ich darf mit 3 ruten und teilweise sogar mit 5 ruten fischen


----------



## j4ni (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Wird das nun zur Rick-Roll? Also das alle jetzt wahllos alte Beiträge rauskrammen um auch noch das letzte bischen Senf an den Mann zu bringen? 
Btw: Wir dürfen auch mit 3 Ruten fischen...


----------



## macfisch (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

3 Ruten fisch ich wenn es passt. Aber da ich die Angelei ja etwas umstellen will, wird es bald auf 2 gehen. Wenn es nur mit Zubehör, Köder und Kescher losgeht, wird auch nur eine Rute mitgenommen. Dafür wird denn aber der See einmal abgelaufen.


----------



## magic feeder (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

nur mal so am rande......ich habe mit einer rute schon mehr gefangen als andere mit 4 ruten............die anzahl der ruten ist sowas von egal......


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

naja ganz egal ist sie nicht!

wenn zb auf einem spot 3ruten liegen wird wann wahrscheinlich nicht mehr fangen als wenn nur eine dort liegt eher weniger!
doch wenn man mit 3 ruten "weit" auseinander liegende Spots befischt kann man mehr fangen als nur mit einer rute!

PS: ich darf mit 2 ruten fischen!


----------



## bennie (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Schwierig ist das eigentlich nicht wirklich !!!
> 
> Jeder weiß doch das so mancher CARP-Pro-Tackle-Spezi-Fisching-Hunter-Ober-Guru-Held
> 
> ...



bla bla bla bla bla

und in deutschland tragen se alle lederhosen


----------



## elmo (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

aber mal von der theorie zur praxis zu kommen.



bei uns an manchen gewässern darfst du mit 3 ruten angeln, normal sind ja 2,..... aber mal ehrlich wenn ich 3 ruten nebeneinander auf meinem rod pod lkiegen haben würde und ich würde einen biss bekommen. gibt dass doch 100prozent verwicklungen der schnüre.

mir ist ja klar dass man mehrere stellen beangelt aber ich persönlich fische nur mit 2 ruten.


elmo


----------



## Dart (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



elmo schrieb:


> aber mal von der theorie zur praxis zu kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann man nicht so einfach verallgemeinern
Zum einen sucht sich kein Karpfen gezielt die Schnur einer weiteren Rute aus um sich drin einzuwickeln, entweder schwimmt er über die Schnur=Null Problem, oder er schwimmt unter der Schur durch, dann kann ich die 2. Rute immer anheben und über die Drillrute legen.
Eine weitere todsichere Methode ist das Absenken der Schnüre unter der Rutenspitze, das funktioniert sicherlich nicht in jeder Situation (Steinpackung etc.).
Letztendlich ist die sinnvolle Anzahl der Ruten, so erlaubt, abhängig vom eigenen Angelplatz....in einigen Situationen wäre mir selbst eine zweite Rute schon zuviel.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Marc 24 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Also bei uns sind 4 Ruten erlaubt, im Nachbarverein 8 Ruten. Das mit den Verwicklungen ist Blödsinn! Wie Reiner schon gesagt hat, werden einfach alle Schnüre direkt am Ufer abgesenkt und so wird nie ein Karpfen durch die Schnüre anderer Ruten schwimmen, selbst bei 8 Ruten nicht .

Gruß Marc


----------



## Gunnar. (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Moin,



> gibt dass doch 100prozent verwicklungen der schnüre.


Wenn das bei dir der Fall ist machste zu 100% was falsch.


----------



## Casualties (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Bei 4 Ruten steigt aber auch die Chance das dir mal 2 Fische gleichzeitig einsteigen und was machste dann ?
> 
> grade beim Karpfenangeln würd ich mir das doch sehr gründlich überlegen ...


 

Ich hab schon 2Bisse Gleichzeitig gehabt obwohl
wir hier in Bayern nur mit 2 Ruten Fischen dürfen, und das
ist nicht nur einmal vorgekommen.:g


----------



## Marc 24 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Wie man auch schon von einigen richtigen Karpfenprofis in Zeitschriften lesen konnte, ist das Haken von 2 Fischen nicht das Problem. Gerade bei mir persönlich nicht, da wir immer mind. zu zweit los sind. Normal immer zu dritt und dann gibt es sogar noch einen Keschermann :g. Aber auch alleine kann man mit 2 Fischen fertig werden, dennoch kommt dieses eher seltener vor .


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 81065 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

also bei uns am rhein in köln darf man auch nur zwei ruten.


----------



## Carphunter36 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> 8 ? Hier in SH dürft ich auch mit 30 Ruten angeln wenn ichs wollen würde , gibt nämlich überhaupt keine Begrenzung :q ...
> 
> Mehr als 3 Ruten machen aber eh in den meisten Fällen keinen Sinn , wenn man damit nix fängt dann bringen mehr Angeln auch nichts .


 
Da meinst duh eher das man in binnengewässern mit keiner Ruten begrenzung angeln darf...weil in den Vereinen sind es 3 Ruten pro Angler....


----------



## bigkmi (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

In Nordrhein Westfalen gibt es keine gesetzliche Begrenzung der Rutenanzahl. Das wird von jedem Verein selbst bestimmt.

Also alle Karpfenangler im Verein (in NRW Vereinen) zusammentrommeln. Auf die Jahreshauptversammluing gehen und Anzahl beschließen. Fertig. So sind wir von zwei auf drei Ruten in unserem Vereinsgewässer gekommen. Man muss sich halt überlegen, was man will. Ich denke zu viele Ruten sind eher kontraproduktiv. Für uns waren drei Ruten eine gute Lösung. Im Prinzp gilt: Die zwei von früher zum "normalen" Angeln und eine zum Probieren. Das war für uns der Ausschlag für die Entscheidung drei Ruten zu beantragen

TL
bigkmi


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Alle reden hier um den heißen Brei herum aber die Antwort ist doch ganz einfach:

Weil sie es an dem Gewässer dürfen und so viele Ruten haben.:vik:


----------



## kotraeppchen (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Fakt ist einfach, jedes Bundesland hat ihre eigenen Gesetzte. Dazu kommt noch, dass es an Privatgewässern nochmals unterschiedliche Regelungen geben kann.

Ich gehe eh nach der Devise 2 links und 2 rechts  Nein ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.
Mann muss aber halt manchmal sagen, dass 2 Ruten nicht genug sind und unterschiedlichen Taktiken auszupropieren. Beisst es dann einmal und man hat die richtige Montage und Taktik gefunden reichen 2 Ruten vollkommen aus. Ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn es nicht beisst beisst es nicht, da kann man nochsoviel Ruten auswerfen.
Wie man sich an die Regeln hält, ist jeden seine eigenen Sache und die jeweilige Person muss halt dann auch mit den Konsequnzen leben können. Grüße


----------



## Carras (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach, jedes Bundesland hat ihre eigenen Gesetzte. Dazu kommt noch, dass es an Privatgewässern nochmals unterschiedliche Regelungen geben kann.
> 
> Ich gehe eh nach der Devise 2 links und 2 rechts  Nein ganz so schlimm ist es nicht.
> Mann muss aber halt manchmal sagen, dass 2 Ruten nicht genug sind und unterschiedlichen Taktiken auszupropieren. Beisst es dann einmal und man hat die richtige Montage und Taktik gefunden reichen 2 Ruten vollkommen aus. Ich habe oft die Erfahrung gemacht, wenn es nicht beisst beisst es nicht, da kann man nochsoviel Ruten auswerfen.
> Wie man sich an die Regeln hält, ist jeden seine eigenen Sache und die jeweilige Person muss halt dann auch mit den Konsequnzen leben können. Grüße


 
???

Aus Deinem Post ist hier nicht wirklich zu erschließen, ob Du es für gut heißt mit mehr als den erlaubten Ruten zu fischen oder nicht?

Eines sollte jedem Klar sein:

sind 2 erlaubt, dann max. 2 Ruten
sind 3 erlaubt, dann max. 3 Ruten

Fertig aus!

Wer sich bewusst über solche Regelungen hinwegsetzt,...macht damit auch das Angeln für nachkommende Angler kaputt.

Denn vermehrte Regelverstöße, werden zumeist mit weiteren Einschränkungen für die Angler ausgegllichen. Denkt da dran.

Grüßle


----------



## KugelBlitz (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Hi
Habs gerade am letzten WE live erleben dürfen wie 2 sehr ungesprächige,Osteuropäische Mitbürger mit insgesamt 8 #d Ruten an der Ostsee standen.(Hatten aber anscheinend noch nix fürn Kochtopp gefangen)
Die Jungs haben tatsächlich 2 ganze Buhnen für sich belegt.
Haben uns dann ca 150m weiter in der übernächsten Buhne zum Mefo-Angeln ins Wasser gestellt.
Und was machen die nachdem ich nach ca 20 Minuten den ersten "guten" Dorsch im Drill hatte?
Die Jungs bauen eines ihrer Dreibeine ab platzieren es ca 25m neben mir und feuern ihre Montagen kreuz und quer an mir vorbei!!!:r
Sind zwar eh ne halbe stunde später abgehauen aber wir waren kurz davor deren Ruten einfach in die See zu feuern.
Aber das ganze hatte auch nen Happy-End:
Solange wie wir da waren haben die beiden NIX aber auch gar nix gefangen.
Haben uns noch mit nem netten Kerl aus Hamburg unterhalten (Danke nochmal fürs Feuerzeug falls du mitliest#h)
und der hat auch ganz gut gefangen.Und das mit zwei Ruten so wie es sich gehört!
Gruss Tobi


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

@ carras

Ehrlich gesagt, angle ich mit 3 Ruten auch wenn nur 2 erlaubt sind.

Ich verstehe die Leute, die sich daran halten. Ich bin jedoch kein Fischdieb oder so auch wenn ich mit 3 Ruten angle. Ich setzte jeden meiner Gefangenen Fische zurück, behandle jeden Fisch schonend und störe damit keine Angler oder Angler die nach mir kommen.
Das ist nicht bergleichbar mit Fischwilderern die 10 Ruten benutzen und jeden noch so kleinen Fisch mitnehmen.

Warum ich 3 Ruten nutze, es können vielfältigere Taktiken in kurzer Zeit ausprobiert werden, 3 Ruten auf dem Rod Pod sehen einfach besser aus  und die Chancen einen Fisch zu fangen werden damit auch erhöht. Leider weißen viele Gewässer bei mir in der Umgebung einen sehr schlechten Bestand auf, da die Vereine meist nur kleine Fisch einsetzten und diese dann drch die Kochtopfangler gleich wieder herausgefischt werden. Die Fischen haben dann garnichts die Zeit zu verwildern und nichts auf jeden Krümmel futter zu reagieren.


----------



## jochen1000 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ziemlich bescheuert mit drei Ruten zu fischen obwohl nur zwei erlaubt sind. 
Und das Argument "der Optik wegen" finde ich noch bescheuerter! 
Fischdieb hin oder her, unter dem Aspekt der Nachhaltigkeit schadest du allen anderen Karpfenanglern in deinem Verein. Setzt man sich über "Regeln" hinweg, fällt auf uns alle ein schlechtes Licht. Und irgendwann hagelt es dann noch mehr Verbote oder Einschränkungen. Wäre nicht das erste Mal... 
Etwas mehr Weitsicht und Egoismus wäre meiner Meinung nach in diesem Fall wichtiger, als schneller an den Fisch zu kommen.


----------



## kotraeppchen (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

@jochen sag mal hörst du mir überhaupt zu? Das mit der Optik war ein scherz, deshlab auch der smiley!

Wenn du dich gern an die Regel hälst, kannst du das gern machen. das angeln mit 3 Ruten ist einfach eine Notlösung, da die Vereine nichts besetzten.
Strenge Regelungen werden so oder so getroffen, die Leute die die Regeln machen sind Sesselpupser die teils nicht mal angeln. Wenn ich erwischt werde, dann zahle ich meine Strafe und fördere somit gleich noch den ganzen Laden. Ich schade keinem Fisch, da ich jeden wieder zurücksetzte. Da du so auf die Gesetzte pochst, hälst du dich an das Gesetz jeden maßigen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu töten? Gesehst du nach dem 1. Hecht oder 2. Karpfen nach Hause?! Ich will dir nur zeigen wie sinnvoll manchmal solche Regelungen sind! In Ostfriesland beispielsweise kann man sogar mit 4 Ruten angeln udn da stört es auch keinen, wieso soll ich dann nichtmal mit 3 Ruten angeln dürfen?! Ich war eh schon immer für einheitliche Fischereigesetzte und solange die, die das in der Hand haben, das nicht schaffen, sehe ich es auch nicht ein mich an solche Idotischen Gesetzte zu halten. Ich bin kein Fischdieb, der jeden Fisch entnimmt und mit 10 Ruten angelt.


----------



## jochen1000 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Ich will hier weder über den Sinn oder Unsinn von manchen Verboten, noch von wem diese aufgestellt werden, diskutieren. Und eine C&R-Diskussion mehr braucht auch kein Mensch. Darum geht es mir auch nicht.
Es geht mir lediglich darum, dass es auch andere Konsequenzen haben kann und das andere vielleicht (scheinbar ja nicht) darunter leiden könnten. Aber wenn dein Verein nur Geldstrafen ausspricht - freut mich für dich!


----------



## Carras (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



kotraeppchen schrieb:


> @jochen sag mal hörst du mir überhaupt zu? Das mit der Optik war ein scherz, deshlab auch der smiley!
> 
> Wenn du dich gern an die Regel hälst, kannst du das gern machen. das angeln mit 3 Ruten ist einfach eine Notlösung, da die Vereine nichts besetzten.
> Strenge Regelungen werden so oder so getroffen, die Leute die die Regeln machen sind Sesselpupser die teils nicht mal angeln. Wenn ich erwischt werde, dann zahle ich meine Strafe und fördere somit gleich noch den ganzen Laden. Ich schade keinem Fisch, da ich jeden wieder zurücksetzte. Da du so auf die Gesetzte pochst, hälst du dich an das Gesetz jeden maßigen Fisch zu entnehmen und zu töten? Gesehst du nach dem 1. Hecht oder 2. Karpfen nach Hause?! Ich will dir nur zeigen wie sinnvoll manchmal solche Regelungen sind! In Ostfriesland beispielsweise kann man sogar mit 4 Ruten angeln udn da stört es auch keinen, wieso soll ich dann nichtmal mit 3 Ruten angeln dürfen?! Ich war eh schon immer für einheitliche Fischereigesetzte und solange die, die das in der Hand haben, das nicht schaffen, sehe ich es auch nicht ein mich an solche Idotischen Gesetzte zu halten. Ich bin kein Fischdieb, der jeden Fisch entnimmt und mit 10 Ruten angelt.


 
HM?

ich kann Deine Argumentation auf der einen Seite, im Ansatz verstehen.
Du entnimmst ja keine Fische, ....daher Schadest Du ja dem Bestand nicht. Stimmt.

Nun,....mit 1,2 Promille Autofahren darf man auch nicht.
Aber wenn Du , weil du Glück hattest, keinen Unfall baust und so auch niemand zu Schaden gekommen ist, trotzdem von der Polizei erwischt wirst,.....hilft Dir die Argumentation auch nichts. Nach dem Motte " Ich hab ja niemand anderem einen Nachteil verschafft!"

Wenn 2 Ruten erlaubt sind und Du nimmst drei Ruten, und fängst Fische,....dann ist das Fischwilderei,....und kann mit dem Entzug Deiner Lizenz ein Ende nehmen. Das sollte Dir bewusst sein.


Und was machen denn die anderen Angler aus Deinen Vereinen, wenn Sie Dich mit 3 Ruten sehen? Sie können Dich verpetzen ja,....oder schweigen.... und das nächste mal einfach auch mal 3 oder gar 4 Ruten verwenden,...weil Du machst das ja auch.

Dann ist das Geschrei aber groß, wenn die Jungs dann auch noch Fische fangen und entnehmen,....dann wirst Du evtl. der Erste sein der schimpfen wird oder?

Grüßle


----------



## forellenguenny (2. März 2013)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Also ich halte 2 Angeln pro Person für überaus ausreichend. Was ich manchmal am Gewässer sehen muß bringt mich fast zum heulen. Es gibt
"Kollegen" die sind schon mit 2 Angeln total überfordert.


----------



## forellenguenny (2. März 2013)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*



Carras schrieb:


> HM?
> 
> ich kann Deine Argumentation auf der einen Seite, im Ansatz verstehen.
> Du entnimmst ja keine Fische, ....daher Schadest Du ja dem Bestand nicht. Stimmt.
> ...


Mein lieber Angelfreund
Wenn ich Dich mit drei Ruten erwischen würde und Du mir solche Entschuldigungen präsentieren würdest, hättest Du (mit Angelerlaubnisschein) das letzte mal geangelt. Gesetze sind dafür gemacht das sie beachtet werden. Wenn sich jeder so verhalten würde wie Du, hätten wir nach einer gewissen Zeit nur noch Caos am Wasser.
Lass Dir Deine revoluzionierte Antwort noch mal in Ruhe durch den Kopf gehen.
lg
guenny


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2013)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Moin moin guenny,

Das du ne 3 Jahre alte Threadleiche ausgräbst kann ich noch verstehen. Des passiert vielen Neuankömmlingen.

Nur mit Quoten / Zitaten - daran mußte noch arbeiten.
So wie du das gemacht hast , haste Carras angesprochen. Das war der falsche.
Du müßtest den ansprechen auf den sich Carras in seinem Zitat bezieht.


----------



## Franky D (2. März 2013)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

auch mal wieder so ne thread leiche ausgebuddelt^^ joa ist eben ländersache und wie du sagst für manchen ist eine rute bereits zu viel


----------



## Schleie60 (27. November 2016)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Hi ist bei uns im Verein erlaubt mit drei Ruten, interessant bei drei verschiedenen Ködern ist das schon. Haben aber auch keine Platzprobleme. Oft angle ich nur mit zwei Ruten. Bei Aal siehts anders aus #Die Fische werden auch verwertet.


----------



## carpnorbert (27. November 2016)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

In unseren Ostwestfälischen Verein gibt es eine Bonusrute für Vereinsmitglieder... Gastangler dürfen nur 2 ...ich finde 2 zu wenig wenn man allein auf Karpfen angelt... unterschiedliche Tiefen, Löcher und Bänke kann man damit nicht befischen


----------



## kappldav123 (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Warum angeln manche Karpfenangler in Deutschland mit 3 und mehr angeln???*

Bei uns hier in Thüringen auch 2 Ruten. Is okay. Sohnemann hat den Jugendfischereischein und darf auch mit 2 Ruten angeln. Er ist 9, sieht aber eher aus wie 6 1/2  Hat schon zu Irritationen bei der Kontrolle geführt.


----------

